# Angora, guinea pig, Persian cat needed for BBC TV programme



## Tom Sutton (Aug 26, 2009)

I am working on the second series of the successful children's BBC programme Animals At Work. It introduces young viewers to the amazing world of animals and their abilities. The first series featured incredible animals, from musical elephants to a school for buffalos.

For the second series we are getting kids much more hands on with animals and getting them to test theories. For example, can a camel drink quicker than a child and which exotic bird is the best at mimicking humans?

We are looking to film with one or more angora rabbits, demonstrating the fluffiness and length of their hair, and comparing it to other fluffy animals such as guinea pigs, Persian cats and poodles.

If any of you are owners of these animals and would like to show them off on TV, please get in touch [email protected]. Or alternatively feel free to pass this message onto anyone else you might know who would be interested.

If you want to see an example of the show's first series, here's a link

BBC - CBBC Programmes - Animals at Work: Series 1


----------



## emily 20 (Jul 18, 2009)

we have babies piggys for sale


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an angora bunny  podgy thing though  x


----------

